# Large tank builders!



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

so im planning on upgrading my current 90 gallon to a 180-220 gallon tank, problem is im having trouble finding tank builders for tanks of that size in the lower mainland/vancouver island region, if anyone could point me in the right direction of someone who builds decent tanks at a resonable price it would be Very much appreciated...... and just throwing it out there, i dont really care if its glass or acrylic!


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Does it have to be custom made?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

not really no, altho im looking for large floorspace in the tank vs depth! im looking for a 72"w x 24"d x 24"h / 72"w x 30"d x 24"h


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

KingED sells the 210 gallon for 1000 bucks, tank, top and stand.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

See Nick at Fishworld in Langley he does nice work.
But the cost of shipping may be a factor if you cannot pick it up.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

I saw 72"w x 24"d x 24"h at JL Aquatics in Burnaby selling $1200 with stand and tops. You can check it out.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Agree with Mikeike - Go see Nick @ Fishworld in Langley - he's been making tanks for many years, and always seems to have a couple on the go.
Last time I was in there, he was building a humongous tank in the middle of his store's main floor - heavy gauge steel - 1" thick glass - 2500 gallons - it will be a sight to see when he gets done !!!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

perfect! i have family over in langley and happend to used to live there, wasnt terribly concerned about going back and forth from the island to mainland, do it often enough.... thanks so much everyone!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

so i dont expect anyone to do this, but if someone were to take it upon themselves i would be ever gratefull.... the next time someone visits one of these stores could you perhaps take a digital camera with you and take a picture of one of the tanks/stands they have for sale!!!


just throwing it out there my budget for a tank is around $12-1500


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Just so you know, oakley - Nick @ Fishworld sometimes has one or two tanks he is building - on the go in his store - but not often. He doesn't usually build on spec - just custom orders.
But many of the tanks he is currently using in his fish room are ones he built himself.
Go have a look.


----------

